# Our Differnt Approaches to Training...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

the girls usually go out the door first. I agree with Nicole, that way I can see where they go. and I feel ok with that because we don't live in a busy street.

Daezie also grabs my finger and doesn't let it go. She knows how much pressure to put in her bite ......she also loves this game









I dont have a problem with the girls jumping on people. they are pretty good about that. But daezie jumps on me, she likes for me to carrie her when there are visitors in the house, specially if there is a baby







---not a porblem at all, I think is cute of her


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, I let Brinkley pull me on the leash.







He just gets SO excited to go outside that he can't stand it...and his leash is so short, it only makes him mad anyway b/c I am not going as fast as he wants..so he turns around to try and bite at the leash.









I also give more treats than you should...  

He begs for food, and he usually gets it







When I don't give in it is usually because it is something that he shouldn't have and I am eating on the couch or something, he gets behind me and lays across my shoulders to peek around and make sure I know he is pouting.









I also don't make him wait for me to go through the door...
He also often makes it to MY bed spot before me and I have to pick him up in order to crawl into the bed....

There is probably more atrocious behavior, I just can't think of it right now. I am sure it will come to me.

He is very spoiled!









I DO wish I could keep him from barking/growling at all the company that comes over!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Okay, where do I begin, You know the Spoiled Dogs live here sign I gave DR. Cathy-we have one just like it posted outside and it is true. I was clueless when we got these two.

Pudge loves to play wrestle with hands, but if you say ouch, he stops immediately and gives you kisses (taught him that young).

They both think they are herd dogs and will follow me around the house and try to get my feet, and of course I am ticklish so I laugh as I tell them to stop so they think it is a big game. 

We were talking about how we wish they would not bark so much when people come to the door, and that they were obnoxious, then we had a contractor come over the other day and he was like wow your dogs quiet down way sooner than mine do or other houses I have been to, so like Nichole said we thought it was alot but we have had several construction type people lately and they have all commented on this, so to others it is not bad...

Potty training was a cake walk they were both trained by 16 weeks completely... (







okay Josie had a couple of accidents but by 20 weeks she was done)

I know I could go on and on but I will knowingly admit my furbabies are spoiled and I am sure I have messed up a lot on training them, but one thing they will never lack is our complete and unconditional love.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jan 13 2005, 05:25 PM
> *Well, I let Brinkley pull me on the leash.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Thought of another!!!!!!!!
I also let him jump all over me and act crazy when I come home in the afternoon!!!! I mean, he IS DEFINITELY worth coming home too! Makes me forget all the crap my 7th graders hand out VERY quickly!!!!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

tlunn I can relate to that, I love







my greeting when I come home, we have a routine the babies bark and jump up and down and wait patiently (actually impatiently) for me to put all my things down and then we go to the couch and we all have a love fest, smooches and belly rubs galore (everyday this happens without fail when I come home) like you said that enthusiastic greeting helps to make me leave all the garbage from the day at the door.....I love my furkids.....


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2happymalts_@Jan 13 2005, 07:20 PM
> *tlunn I can relate to that, I love
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I can also relate to that too....







the girls go crazy when I get home, specially Maya, my little one, she starts to shake, she wants to be picked up right away, and her kisses can go on forever....I love our love fest


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker loves the finger tugging game too...since he doesnt like toys, this is the only way he plays. all of hubbys friends think it is so cute so they give paker the finger when they come over LOL


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i try to be strict with the dogs....it doesnt work.







LOL!!!! 


but you know what? i see some of the cesar millan episodes....and i'd rather my dogs have the problems that they have than the problems that those dogs on tv have. LOL>


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You will die at this...I always let my dogs mouth (they learn bite inhibition, but I don't enforce bite prohibition ever). Mikey will launch himself at my face to bite it. He just puts his wide open mouth on my face, he doesn't bite down. So, I let my dog attack and bite my face LOL All in good fun! 

I let the dogs jump (they have to get off when I ask). 

I encourage the dogs to bark when somebody comes to the house or walks by (they stop when I say).


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Jackie I can't believe you let Mickey do that ("bite" your face) !!!!
I let Alex get a piece of cookie out of my lips.
I let him play bite too, but he knows how much pressure he can apply and when I say ouch he will lick me.
I want him to bark if someone is at the door. Hey, it's his job to watch.
And I want him to bark if someone comes in the yard. Of course he is not going to make a difference between the squirrel and the meter man.
When we go out the front door he is in my arms, so we pass the door together.
But we eat before he does. And he waits patiently that we have finished.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i let Jong-ee "attack" my face too, its sooo funny! she thinks shes such a tough girl and sometimes i admit she sometimes scares me when she just pounces on my face all of a sudden , but its really fun and hilarious! i dont want her to stop that coz it makes me laugh soo much

i also allow her to bite my fingers gently while playing, but as soon as i say ouch or no bite, she stops.

the thing about Jong-ee barking at the door, i realized that if im busy and hear Jongee barking and just say NO BARK without looking at her, she doesnt listen to me...she keeps on barking, but then if i stop what im doing, i have to turn my head and look at her direction and then say NO BARK, she stops immediately...seems like she wants me to tell me that somebody is outside and if i dont look at her, she keeps barking until i realize what it is..

i always make Jongee sit first before i open the door, after she sits i open it and she runs out

also i encouarged her to run to my cellphone or homephone whenever it rings..once the phone rings she waits for me to run to the phone but always in front of me, and once she gets there she starts jumping up and down and i start hugging her and then answer the phone...one good thing about it is that when i cant find my cellphone inside my house, i usually call my cellphone from my homephone and when it rings Jong-ee follows the sound and finds my cellphone for me, its usually underneath my bedblankets or somewhere in the living room

anywayz, i spoil jongee a lot and seems like shes acting like she has no disicpline or training but its coz she gets so excited and happy so easily but still shes a good little girl when i tell her to stop it and act pretty


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jan 13 2005, 10:59 PM
> *Jackie I can't believe you let Mickey do that ("bite" your face) !!!!
> I let Alex get a piece of cookie out of my lips.
> I let him play bite too, but he knows how much pressure he can apply and when I say ouch he will lick me.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Janine, a couple of friends from MI who breed/show labs were down here for a show last year. I took Mikey up to the show site and we all went out to dinner and then briefly back to the hotel to say hello to the dogs. Mikey tends to be obnoxious with other dogs so I put him on a sit-stay and left him there while I said hello to the dogs. He just sits there and watches. I honestly do not tolerate any [email protected] from my dogs behavior wise. My friends who hadn't met Mikey were impressed that I truly practice what I tell others. What I say goes and it doesn't matter the situation (of course, I have proofed the behavior in various situations first). However, I never have to say the word no and I never have to punish them. They are happy, well-adjusted, but well behaved dogs.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I give too many treats.. I usually will walk through a door first, stop and then have Tuffy run out in front of me.. I don't really practice a lot of commands with him... And we let him rough house with us a lot, he is always launching himself at one of us. I have to admit, when he bounces at me trying to attack, it cracks me up, so I've never put a stop to it. I also don't really do loose leash walking with him, he has kinda taught himself that by running to the very end of the leash, getting jerked back so he learned he really can't get too far away from me. But I never really enforce it. I'll reign him in if we are passing someone walking, but other than that I let him go. He's a very spoiled little puppy but I figure as long as he acts nicely around other people and visitors, I'll continue to spoil him.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sylphide is spoiled rotten and gets away with so much stuff. She has my husband (her daddy) wrapped around her little paws and bosses him around. She has a huge conversation range of hums, growls, clicks, barks and whines to tell us what to do (and when to do it!). She's always pushing us around.

However, I have my no compromise rules--particularly for outside. Sylphide was one of those hit the door and run puppies and she escaped into the street twice. 

So, she has learned the STOP command. She really listens to that one, just stops in her tracks. 

and _stay_ , of course

and the _come put your leash on_ command--she comes and stands still for her leash to be attached.

and the _stay still_ command for when I am dressing her with harness and leash or grooming a particularly difficult spot.

oh, she also gives up, (_the give it to me_) command, anything she has picked up off the floor that she's not allowed to have (of course, she _knows_ what kinds of things are no-nos! Except of course, for my underwear, which she steals from my closet whenever she has a chance and gleefully runs around the house for me to chase her









Funny thing is, she doesn't even try to run outside anymore. The door will be open and she knows she can't go out without permission, so she just waits.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Except of course, for my underwear, which she steals from my closet whenever she has a chance and gleefully runs around the house for me to chase her


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey has never been one to take something she shouldn't except for my husbands slippers. I don't know what it is about these slippers but she just has to have them. She doesn't chew on them much, just likes to carry them around with her everywhere in the house. She knows she shouldn't have them, she gives me this look like "I know mom I shouldn't have them, but I just couldn't control myself." She has this little look down.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It looks like they all love to steal our underwear. Alex does that too. He walks away with it a funny way, probably thinking that way you cannot see it or proud that he caught it and wants you to chase him.


----------

